
Ask HN: I finished building a crowdsourcing platform but idk what to do with it - ScopeCreepin
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eraise.loans<p>Eraise is a platform that allows you to donate to an American struggling with student debt. Donations are securely sent directly to a random Eraise user’s loan provider.<p>It was a fun project I did in my spare time as an excuse to practice my design skills and play with some cool technology (nextjs, ts node. For a full breakdown check out my case study: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kolbysisk.com&#x2F;work&#x2F;eraise)<p>But now I don&#x27;t know what to do with it. I feel like I can&#x27;t launch Eraise without incorporating and talking to lawyers because it deals with sensitive data and money transactions.<p>I also don&#x27;t know a whole lot about the business side of things, plus I&#x27;m not super confident that it&#x27;s even worth pursuing.<p>I&#x27;d really appreciate any feedback or direction.
======
lamchob
[https://www.eraise.loans/terms](https://www.eraise.loans/terms) 404s for me

edit: So does
[https://www.eraise.loans/cookies](https://www.eraise.loans/cookies)

------
AznHisoka
Sounds like it is just something to add to your resume/portfolio

~~~
ScopeCreepin
Thanks for the honesty.

